# weight loss Vent



## greenmcdonalds (Oct 30, 2006)

Last summer I said I will grow all the fruits and veg. to start eating right. Then frost, heat and no rain , working 70hrs. a week = no garden. It cost me about $72 every 2 weeks to eat 5 fruits & veg a day. Even with sales. That is sad, junk food only cost a 1.00 a day. I would love to eat like doctor oz. but with the garden bust , no go. I even tried to cut portions , not ! Somebody in the house would always try a new recipe or cook my favorite after 5 yrs. of not eating it. As I sit & write this, my treadmill is next to me. I know I should be walking on it typing this . Even my 90+pt. are outside raking, gardening , etc.. I'm out with them because I can't have them show me up. Whats a 54 yr. old women to do. Winter & Holidays are now, so more bad eating. Ugh!! Anyways thanks for reading my vent. Sue


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

It can be tough. Even produce that was once very cheap - cabbage, for instance - is pricier than it used to be. Check your serving sizes, if your piece of fruit is large it may count as two servings....you may be getting more fruit & veggies than you realize. You can sometimes get canned fruit at a good price, nothing wrong with that if it's packed in juice or water. There are 3 servings in a can of peaches or pears. It doesn't seem very expensive if you look at it that way.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is so hard to get started. You don't have to live on fruits & veggies though. Yougart & cottage cheese (lowfat) are usually pretty reasonably priced. Tuna is lowfat (water packed) an excellent source of protein, and inexpensive. I know "diet" food is expensive, but you can just eat regular food, and watch the fat, sugar & carb content.

Find a friend to exercise with. Walk down the road for 3o minutes or so while you chat. Take a Zumba class. They are lots of fun. I hate to START exercising, but once I get going, I really enjoy it, and feel much better afterwards.


----------

